# Kool-Aid



## GAlady (Aug 3, 2021)

What’s your favorite?  Mine was cherry.


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2021)

Orange.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm not a fan of Kool-Aid but have a great recipe for a quick frozen lemon-lime pie using a packet of the mix. Everyone likes it and I can make it ahead. I went to the store yesterday and they didn't have that flavor. I hope they didn't stop making it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 3, 2021)

Black cherry. If you use Dr. Pepper instead of cold water, yum yum!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 3, 2021)

Loved Kool-Aid. Couldn't get enough.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah.  Too bad Jim Jones of Jonestown ruined it's reputation.  Now, "drinking the Kool-Aid" is no longer a fun thing.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 3, 2021)

It's a lot shorter list if I just say the ones I _didn't_ like - lemon and grape. I think they only had 6 flavors when I drank the Kool Aid.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 3, 2021)

I’m still a fan and Cherry is still my favorite too!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 3, 2021)

Ahhh … Memories!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2021)

Red!

When money is tight you can make inexpensive Kool Aid punch for a family get together.

2 envelopes of your favorite Kool Aid
1 cup of sugar
1 large can of pineapple juice
   water
2 quarts of ginger ale

Mix Kool Aid, sugar, and pineapple juice in a gallon container. Top up the container with tap water and chill.  At serving time add ginger ale and ice.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2021)

Root Beer and we would make frozen ice cubes with it, sometimes adding a toothpick or stick. My mom bought us some popsicle molds to use and they had a hole in the end to slide the stick into the mold. It was great being a kid.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 3, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Red!
> 
> When money is tight you can make inexpensive Kool Aid punch for a family get together.
> 
> ...


That sounds delicious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 3, 2021)

Was Kool-aid in this lifetime?
Had to be CHERRY!
But, My favorite Popsicle was absolutely BANANA!


----------



## Devi (Aug 4, 2021)

Cherry I liked.

As to popsicle-type things, I liked vanilla ice cream with orange.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 4, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Red!
> 
> When money is tight you can make inexpensive Kool Aid punch for a family get together.
> 
> ...


This was our go to punch back in the day!  We used it for wedding and baby showers and big family reunions.  Cherry was my fav.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 7, 2021)

Every time I see "Kool-Aid", I think of my mom. She was cheap. When she baked, she'd skimp on the "expensive" ingredients. Her cookies came out like ceramic tiles, but were much harder to eat. So, she wouldn't use much sugar in Kool-Aid, so the stuff was sour as hell. It was awful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2021)

Never had KoolAid in the house.  As a kid my mother used Tang a lot, she used to make some and pour it into ice cube trays with toothpicks in summer, for us kids to have a cool snack.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2021)

A quick starter recipe to introduce kids to cooking.

Kool-Aid pie!

1 Prepared crumb crust.
1 packet of Kool-Aid, your choice.
1 can sweetened condensed milk.
1 tub of Cool Whip

Blend Kool-Aid with sweetened condensed milk.

Fold in thawed Cool Whip until completely blended.

Pile into prepared crumb crust, cover with plastic lid from the crust, refrigerate for two hours, and serve.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 20, 2021)

Mine was grape. I haven't had Kool Aid in decades.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> A quick starter recipe to introduce kids to cooking.
> 
> Kool-Aid pie!
> View attachment 195300
> ...


We made this a lot!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Red!
> 
> When money is tight you can make inexpensive Kool Aid punch for a family get together.
> 
> ...



That's a great party or  holiday drink .... so good! .. 
 I've  mixed Hawaiian  Punch with the ginger ale and pineapple juice too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2021)

Punch is one of those things that everyone seems to enjoy, but doesn’t appear much these days.

We used to make one with a can of jellied cranberry sauce instead of the Kool-Aid.  You melted the cranberry sauce with the sugar and part of the water.  There was also a similar recipe that used a box of powdered Jello.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 20, 2021)

Never liked Kool-Aid. Didn't like the taste and the way it stained kid's lips. I liked soda pop. Don't drink that anymore either.


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2021)

I saved these Kool-Aid rip off brand packets from the 1960s. Some would be PI now.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2021)

Our "church punch" was ginger ale and pineapple juice with a big ol' chunk of orange sherbet floating in it.  The feeling was...were you really married/christened/seen off into the next world if it wasn't served? A little vodka surreptitiously added to it could heal the sick and raise the dead.

As for the pies, we used Jello.  Make the jello with half the water called for, cool it down and then add a tub of Cool-Whip. Pour in a Graham cracker pie crust and refrigerate. Voila! Trash cookin' at its finest.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah, most of us tried it to blunt the taste of water after using those purifying pills that uncle Sam handed out to us. Didn't help and might be the reason I don't like it to this day.


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Never tried it.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2021)

There was so much sugar put in, that it made my teeth ache! Always the red stuff.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 23, 2021)

Remember Fizzies" They were horrible, Never liked Hi-C because it was in a can. Kool-Aid was #1. We all had Kool-Aid mustaches.


----------

